# i am looking for a good set of silicone gloves



## ronherbowy (Mar 15, 2012)

need help


----------



## terry irvine (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.bbqs.com/high-heat-gloves-p-671.html  not silicone i know but prolly better than sillicone


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 15, 2012)

I am in need of X-Large gloves that are Flexible and Washable with heat resistance. I would use them most frequently for handling Butts, Briskets and Rotisserie Chickens so 300*F resistance would be all that is needed. Many rubber or vinyl coated gloves are not textureized and are very slippery and the high heat Leather gloves are not washable and would be a Bacterial hazard if used to handle the meat directly. Any Suggestions?...JJ


----------



## eman (Mar 15, 2012)

I bought a pair of thick rubber gloves at lowes the are textured and the cuff goes 2/3 of the way to my elbow. They were packaged by butterball. They are blue in color and less than $10.

  Easy to wash just put them on and use soap and hot water.


----------



## alelover (Mar 16, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?hl=&q...enUS431US432&ie=UTF-8&aq=4&oq=silicone+gloves


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 16, 2012)

This is what I use use to but them from a BBQ website then found them here a lot cheaper.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25e...langId=-1&keyword=rubber gloves&storeId=10051

These are at Home Depot and are insulated, for food, meat and smoking, and reasonable too!  But, they are only available on line.







[h2]TCG Gray Insulated Food Gloves[/h2]
Model # SR8037
 
Internet # 203147393






Write The First Review

$16.99  /EA-Each  (pair)

Grilling authority, Steven Raichlen, host of the popular cooking series Barbecue University and author of the best-selling Barbecue Bible cookbook series, partnered with The Companion Group to create a fabulous line of innovative, versatile barbecue products. Use the Best of Barbecue Insulated Rubber Gloves for "pulling" (shredding) piping hot pork shoulders and other foods hot off the grill. These gloves are lighter and more flexible for greater dexterity, but well insulated to shield your hands from the hot meat.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 16, 2012)

also these links:

http://siliconegrillgloves.com/

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=RABkT8KOKqrM2AXvzNm6CA&ved=0CKcBEPMCMAM




http://www.hexarmor.com/products_/nxt-series/?gclid=CNzugZj87K4CFcVdTAodIx_OIA

http://www.buycheapr.com/us/result.jsp?ga=us19&q=silicone+bbq+gloves


----------



## mike lu (Mar 27, 2013)

我7.jpg



__ mike lu
__ Mar 27, 2013


----------



## mike lu (Mar 27, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I am in need of X-Large gloves that are Flexible and Washable with heat resistance. I would use them most frequently for handling Butts, Briskets and Rotisserie Chickens so 300*F resistance would be all that is needed. Many rubber or vinyl coated gloves are not textureized and are very slippery and the high heat Leather gloves are not washable and would be a Bacterial hazard if used to handle the meat directly. Any Suggestions?...JJ


Hi JJ,

I am mike from China. And I am working in a silicone products factory.

Here is our Web: http://www.chakou.net/

We have this type of gloves in your need.

If you still have this need,pls feel free to contact me.

My e-mail: [email protected]

Have a good day!

Best Regards

Mike













Animal shape.jpg



__ mike lu
__ Mar 27, 2013


----------



## magnoliasouth (Mar 27, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Grill-Glove-GG100-Silicone-Grilling/dp/B003U4FSUA


I like that one! I bought two of those. One for the house and the other for the grill/smoker. That first Amazon one is a whopper of a price!


----------



## zachg (Dec 20, 2014)

You should give the Ekogrips a try! They are sold on Amazon and come in 3 sizes, a one-size-fits-most, L/XL, and XXL. They have a lifetime warranty, money back guarantee, free size exchange, and also include personal customer service. Nothing to lose by giving them a shot!


----------



## harvey101 (Feb 15, 2015)

I recently tried this new brand I got from Amazon http://bit.ly/blubbaqoo  it has the same texture as the top selling ones, but it is thicker, which is why I chose it as I am more sensitive to heat than most people. I can use it to handle huge ribs on the grill without problem, and it can tolerate up to 480 Degrees Fahrenheit. Of course it is easy to wash as well, I will simply dump it in the dish washer every time after use. Hope it helps.


----------



## stevorama (Mar 16, 2015)

Great gloves also depend on the thickness of the rubber on the gloves, especially if you are cooking in extreme temperatures like bbq

Heres a set of gloves I've purchased from amazon which I also use as pot holders


----------



## caroline1982 (Jun 20, 2015)

hi i bought these gloves tonight cant wait to get them


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 21, 2015)

My wife saw these advertised on TV and got me a pair.  They're machine washable (mine have been washed a half dozen times with no ill effects).  They work great.  I can pick up my hot AMNPS, or any piece of meat or veggie with no problem.  Not at all expensive.













IMG_0407 (640x478).jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Jun 21, 2015






Gary


----------



## griller425 (May 19, 2016)

Sorry for the late bump, but I used ove gloves for years, but they had one major problem - if they got wet they were useless.

So I just stumbled upon some seriously good quality silicone ones a friend of mine had that you can get at firehouseleisureproducts.com    - with these being silicon and dishwasher safe I may never need to buy a pair again


----------

